# What is this Julia Child recipe called?



## jennyema (Aug 15, 2005)

On Staurday I was watching PBS and they were showing a bunch of Julia's *old* shows.  Old like where she wears that uniform-thingie 

Anyway one of the shows was about omelets.  She showed how to make classic omelets, etc. but then she showed this really cool layered omelet thing.

She made a very thin omelet, and slid it out of the skillet onto an oven-proof plate.  Then she layered a bit of topping (sauteed veggeies) onto it, then made another thin omelet, slid it out on top of the first one, added a second topping (mushrooms), and continued layering it until it got to be maybe 4-6 inches thick.  Then she baked it for a while.

*She said what it was, obviously, but it was a french word and I never caught it.*

I was intrigued.

So I made one Sunday morning with camelized leeks, gruyere and homegrown tomatoes.  

Then I realized that I didn't know the oven temp or how long to bake it.  I tried looking it up in my "Mastering .." but since I did not know what it's name was, I couldn't find it.

I guessed and it came out great.  It was fantastic, even.

*CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THE NAME OF THIS ???*


----------



## marmalady (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi, Jenny 


*LE GATEAU OMNI-OMELETTE, *

*in *

From Julia Child's Kitchen

400 degree oven just til top layer of cheese has browned.

Bon Appetit!


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2005)

That is why I love this forum so much. Way to go Marm


----------



## marmalady (Aug 15, 2005)

Aw, shucks, GB - just thought I'd remembered something like it; have been rereading Julia's books lately.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 15, 2005)

M --

Thanks So Much!!!!


----------



## Dove (Aug 15, 2005)

Ask and Ye Shall Receive....

Thats what this great site is all about...way to go Marm !


----------



## Constance (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh my, that sounds good!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2005)

Jen:

I recently picked up a copy of the French Chef cookbook.  It has all the recipes from the series.  Strangely, there is no egg recipe like the one you describe.

The closest I could come is for a Gateau de Crepes a la Florentine.  This dish uses 24 crepes layered alternately with a spinach in a cheese sauce and a mushroom cream cheese mixture.  It's topped with the last of the cheese sauce and shredded swiss cheese and baked for 30-40 minutes in a 375F oven.

I guess there may have been some later or lost episodes that aren't in the book.  Marm's LE GATEAU OMNI-OMELETTE sounds like it's right on the money. 

Your omlette creation sounds pretty good.  It would make a nice light dinner with a chilled bottle of chardonnay.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 16, 2005)

Channel 2 was begging for money so they had a lot of Julia on on Saturday and the episodes were blending in my head and the french words were flying here and there, totally unheeded.  But this show was a VERY old one.  Probably one of the earliest.  So I don't know if the cookbooks tracked the recipes.

I don't have Julia Child's Kitchen, just Mastering and Jacqes and Julia *so props to Marmalady for the help!!*

I can confirm its deliciousness.  I just made it with stuff I had on hand.  I confess that the first omelet was "nothing to look at" (as they say) because my pan was not at the correct temp, but after that it was sort of like layering tortillas with filling between them.  Pretty easy.

I used 6 eggs.  Made it in my small nonstick egg skillet. It towered about 4 inches tall, about 6+ inches across.  Was enough for two people plus a small extra portion for my breakfast the next day.


----------



## amber (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds great!  I love omelets.  Thats funny what you said about the first omelet was "nothing to look at", kind of like when I make crepes, toss the first one and the rest come out good.


----------

